# 10 loại mặt nạ dưỡng da cao cấp “đắt xắt ra miếng”



## thuypham (15/8/18)

10 loại mặt nạ dưỡng da cao cấp giúp bạn hồi phục làn da rõ rệt.

Thị trường mặt nạ làm đẹp luôn đa dạng với các sản phẩm khác nhau kèm theo giá thành cũng khác nhau. Ngoài những loại mặt nạ dùng hàng ngày có giá thành không quá cao và khó thấy được kết quả ngay lần đầu sử dụng thì loại mặt nạ dưỡng da thuộc hàng highend lại có thể. Chỉ với khoảng thời gian ngắn ngủi sau khi sử dụng từ 10 – 15 phút, 10 loại mặt da dưỡng da dưới đây có thể giúp làn da của bạn phục hồi một cách rõ rệt nhanh chóng nhất.

*1. TATCHA LUMINOUS DEEP HYDRATION LIFTING MASK*
Mặt nạ dưỡng da đến từ nhà Tatcha là sự kết hợp độc quyền giữa hỗn hợp tảo Okinawa và dưỡng ẩm axit hyaluronic. Ngoài ra, cùng với chiết xuất từ dừa, mặt nạ sẽ làm cho các hoạt chất thâm nhập sâu hơn 53% so với mặt nạ giấy thông thường. Nhờ công dụng cấp độ ẩm một cách tối ưu, làn da sẽ sáng mịn và mượt mà chỉ sau 15 phút. Trong một thử nghiệm lâm sàng, 100% phụ nữ đã cho rằng làn da đã tăng độ ẩm lên đến 197% chỉ sau 15 phút sử dụng.



​*2.  KOH GEN DO MACRO VINTAGE ESSENCE MASK*
Nếu bạn muốn thấy được kết quả làn da trở nên căng mịn ngay lập tức thì mặt nạ Koh Gen Do chính là sản phẩm cần thiết. Mỗi miếng mặt nạ giấy được làm từ cotton mềm có chiết xuất serum chống lão hóa. Bên cạnh đó, sự góp mặt của các thành phần siêu dưỡng ẩm như natri hyaluronate chiết xuất tảo phát sáng chính là điểm cộng đắt giá tạo nên loại mặt nạ dưỡng da cao cấp.



​*3. SK-II FACIAL TREATMENT MASK*
Mặt nạ SK-II được điều chế từ 100% cotton thấm đẫm tinh chất Pitera đậm đặc sẽ giúp tinh chất thẩm thấu vào da tối ưu và giữ cho tinh chất được ở lại trên da suốt thời gian dài. Đặc biệt, tinh chất Pitera còn tương đương với 10 lần sử dụng “nước thần” sẽ giúp tái tạo tế bào, bổ sung độ ẩm và làm làn da căng mịn. Chỉ sau 20 phút sử dụng, phái đẹp có thể cảm nhận được làn da thay đổi rõ rệt, căng tràn sức sống và trong suốt như sương.



​*4. EVE LOM WHITE BRIGHTENING MASK*
Được chế tác từ 100% cotton tự nhiên, White Brightening Mask được xem là một phương pháp điều trị chuyên sâu có tác dụng điều chỉnh sắc tố, tăng độ sáng và dưỡng ẩm sâu. Từ đó mang lại cho phái đẹp làn da săn chắc, tươi sáng và rạng rỡ hơn. Trong đó, công nghệ độc quyền của DERMAPEP ™ được chứng minh lâm sàng giúp cải thiện sắc tố và làm đều màu da hiệu quả hơn bất kỳ thành phần làm trắng nào khác. Ngoài ra, mặt nạ Eve Lom còn chứa Niacinamide tăng độ sáng và tái tạo da, khuyến khích sản xuất collagen; Sodium Hyaluronate cung cấp độ ẩm ngay lập tức chỉ sau 15 phút sử dụng.



​*5. CLÉ DE PEAU BEAUTÉ ILLUMINATING CONCENTRATE SKINCARE SET*
Set mặt nạ dưỡng da bao gồm ba bước (1) lotion, (2) essence, (3) mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm. Đây được cho là bộ chăm sóc da hoàn hảo có thể thay thế cho quá trình dưỡng da mỗi tối vô cùng cầu kì. Với công dụng mang đến độ ẩm, độ đàn hồi và độ mịn, làn da của bạn sẽ được cải thiện hẳn ngay từ lần sử dụng đầu tiên. Việc sử dụng liên tục chế độ dưỡng da với 3 bước đặc biệt sẽ giúp cải thiện rõ rệt làn da và tăng cường chức năng hồi phục da quan trọng. Từ đó tăng sự rạng rỡ và giúp các bạn gái trở nên tự tin hơn về nhan sắc của mình.



​*6. ERNO LASZLO FIRMARINE HYDROGEL MASK*
Erno Laszlo Firmarine Hydrogel Mask là mặt nạ dạng gel có khả năng cải thiện độ đàn hồi, mang lại cho phái đẹp làn da mịn màng. Được tạo nên từ chiết xuất thực vật và dầu dưỡng da, các thành phần sẽ dễ dàng thâm nhập các lỗ chân lông để loại bỏ độc tố làm hồi sinh làn da hoàn toàn. Cụ thể, dầu argan sẽ giúp trung hòa tổn thương các gốc tự do, tăng cường độ ẩm, tảo ngăn ngừa sự mất nước và loại bỏ các độc tố, chiết xuất bưởi xóa mờ các vết nhăn.



​*7. SULWHASOO FIRST CARE ACTIVATING SHEET MASK*
Sulwhasoo First Care Activating Sheet Mask được xem là loại mặt nạ tuyệt vời nhất của Sulwhasoo bởi có thể giúp phục hồi mọi vấn đề của da một cách nhanh chóng. Mặt nạ được làm bằng len bông tự nhiên và nhẹ nhàng giúp cung cấp và giữ lại huyết thanh hoàn toàn khi đắp trên da. Với sự kết hợp hoàn hảo dưỡng chất từ 5 loại thảo dược quý hiếm của Hàn Quốc đem lại sự cân bằng hoàn hảo cho làn da căng mịn. Trong đó, chiết xuất từ hai loài thuốc quý Địa Hoàng và Ngọc Trúc làm tăng tuần hoàn máu, giúp da đều màu và ngăn ngừa lão hóa; tinh chất từ hoa Mẫu Đơn, hoa Phù Dung cùng hoa Bách Hợp sẽ bổ sung dưỡng chất và cung cấp độ ẩm cho làn da thêm sáng mịn.



​*8. CHARLOTTE TILBURY INSTANT MAGIC FACIAL DRY SHEET MASK*
Charlotte Tilbury Instant Magic Facial Dry Sheet Mask là loại mặt nạ khô thế hệ mới được tin dùng trong thời gian gần đây bởi khả năng cung cấp hoạt chất lên đến 87% trong khi mặt nạ giấy chỉ có thể giữ lại 15%. Mặt nạ khô của Charlotte Tilbury với các thành phần được chứng minh lâm sàng giúp giảm nếp nhăn, làm sáng và cấp nước hiệu quả cho làn da.



​*9. LA MER THE TREATMENT LOTION HYDRATING MASK*
Mặt nạ La Mer vốn được ưa chuộng bởi có chứa Miracle Broth ™ – thành phần độc quyền được lấy từ nước biển sâu và 73 khoáng chất của biển giúp hồi sinh và và bổ sung tế bào da. Ngoài ra, mặt nạ La Mer còn chứa các thành phần vi sinh độc đáo của các sợi vải tinh khiết có thể ôm khít lấy khuôn mặt và giúp cho dưỡng chất thấm sâu vào da. Với công dụng mang lại độ ẩm và bổ sung năng lượng cho làn da một cách rạng rỡ chỉ trong vài phút.



​*10. SHISEIDO BENEFIANCE PURE RETINOL INTENSIVE REVITALIZING FACE MASK*
Shiseido Benefiance Pure Retinol Intensive Revitalizing Face Mask là mặt nạ tái tạo da chuyên sâu. Thành phần độc quyền đáng chú ý nhất chính là Pure Liquid Retinol giúp ngăn ngừa sự hình thành nếp nhăn, sự khô ráp và làn da sạm màu. Ngoài ra, mặt nạ còn giúp phục hồi các collagen bị tổn thương với sự góp mặt của hydroxyproline. Nhờ vào những hoạt chất này mà làn da sẽ căng mịn không tỳ vết.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

